# Prodigy Installation



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

Can I install my brake controller? I have a 2004 F-150 w the tow package and it has a connector right under the dash that is for a brake controller. The dealer would install an off brand brake controller (for a small fee) , but wanted to charge me 225.00 for a "Prodigy Upgrade"


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

John I've installed my Prodigy on three trucks, all were very simple. If your truck has the plug on it, then you just need to buy an appropriate Ford-Prodigy pig tail and then the whole thing is pretty much plug-play. I'd save the $ and do the install.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I installed mine last week. Bought the prodigy from RVPartsoutlet.com for $105 and the GMC pigtail for another $10. The whole process is slightly more difficult than plugging in a vacuum cleaner.

By the way, the Prodigy works great. The hardest part is trying to remember you've got 6000# behind you. No more Hurky-Jerky at the stoplights.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

John, I've stated how "electrically challenged" I am before in this forum. When I installed my prodigy, I thought I wasn't doing it right because it was too easy. The hardest part was deciding which mounting bracket I wanted to use. Save your money and do it yourself. It's simple with the Ford pigtail.

KellerJames.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

John,

It is very easy, there may be a factory wiring harness in the glovebox, that is where mine was. But you can also buy a harness with connectors on both ends so you don't have to solder and shrink tube like I did with the factory plug.

I ended up mounting mine to the right of the steering wheel area, originaly I had it over on the left but my wife said she kept hitting it with her knees.

Good luck

KEvin


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Just upgraded to a prodigy this afternoon. I have been using an old challenger for about 8 or 9 years now with my Snowmobile trailer and the Outback without much problem. Haven't hooked up yet, maybe tomorrow I'll take a little drive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

John,
I've got a 2004 F-150 with the factory tow package, too. It took about 15 minutes to install my Prodigy, but the last ten was doing a visual post installation inspection(with beer in hand).
















Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi John
I have a '02 F150 with tow package. I ditto what Sensai said but I spent the 10 minutes worrying about drilling holes in the trim for the bracket.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

If you use the vehicle-specific wiring harness that Tekonsha makes the Prodigy install is one of the easiest upgrades you'll ever do.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Explorinator said:


> Can I install my brake controller? I have a 2004 F-150 w the tow package and it has a connector right under the dash that is for a brake controller. The dealer would install an off brand brake controller (for a small fee) , but wanted to charge me 225.00 for a "Prodigy Upgrade"


Ditto to everyone else. It's an easy install and the Prodigy is well worth it. I got mine here and worked perfectly http://s1.amazon.com/exec/varzea/ts/exchan...5075165-4972913


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ditto

I just did it a week ago. 10min job. Pigtail came with my truck. I use velcro instead of fastening the bracket with screws. No issue so far and I do notice the difference. Well worth the $$ and and easy mod to do.

Thor


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Velcro! What a great idea! Wish I'd of done that instead of drilling holes!


----------

